# Eu assubo nos aro (assubar?)



## chiriones

This is from the João do Vale song that Caetano Veloso sings, Na Asa Do Vento.
---Deu meia noite, a lua faz o claro = It's midnight, the moon appears)
Eu assubo nos aro, vou brincar no vento leste = I [assubo] in the (ring, rim, hoop), I'll play in the eastern wind
​---
I can't figure this one out.  Maybe "assubo" is some regional word from Maranhão where João do Vale comes from?


----------



## nihilum

Certamente _assubo_ é a variante basoletal (ou arcaica) de _subir, _senão o verbo _assovio_ pronunciado como _assubo_.


----------



## Alentugano

chiriones said:


> This is from the João do Vale song that Caetano Veloso sings, Na Asa Do Vento.
> ---Deu meia noite, a lua faz o claro = It's midnight, the moon appears)
> Eu assubo nos aro, vou brincar no vento leste = I [assubo] in the (ring, rim, hoop), I'll play in the eastern wind
> ​---
> I can't figure this one out.  Maybe "assubo" is some regional word from Maranhão where João do Vale comes from?



That would be the verb "assubir". Elderly people in some portuguse rural areas still use this form.


----------



## Denis555

Alentugano said:


> That would be the verb "assubir". Elderly people in some portuguese rural areas still use this form.



I would include "Brazilian" rural areas, as well.

Yes, I also think so: "assubir" comes from "subir" (=to go up, to climb).

Nos aro = nos aros [Note the lack of the final "s" as it is commonly spoken in Brazilian Portuguese. The lyrics has words such as "fulô" (=flor) and "abeia" (=abelha) showing the way they are pronounced by some people specially in rural areas.
Strange that Caetano sings like this (without the final "s", like the way the people speak but frowns upon President Lula because he speaks like this...
Look for "Caetano Veloso se retracta ao chamar o presidente Lula de analfabeto, cafona, grosso" on YouTube and you'll listen to what Caetano says at: 1:25


----------



## Vanda

Ah, but Caetano is simply interpreting a people song, the same way he interprets in Spanish, English, French...


----------



## SãoEnrique

nihilum said:


> Certamente _assubo_ é a variante basoletal (ou arcaica) de _subir, _senão o verbo _assovio_ pronunciado como _assubo_.



O "v" em português é pronunciado como um "b" como em espanhol?


----------



## marta12

SãoEnrique said:


> O "v" em português é pronunciado como um "b" como em espanhol?



Nalgumas regiões portuguesas o 'v' é pronunciado como 'b'
Mas em Portugal, que eu saiba, não existe o verbo 'assoviar' e sim 'assobiar', que nada tem a ver com o verbo 'subir'.


----------



## Vanda

É que pra nós, Martita, assoviar e assobiar são variantes aceitas, dependendo da região em que vivemos. Mas, no contexto, da música, é realmente subir.


----------



## SãoEnrique

marta12 said:


> Nalgumas regiões portuguesas o 'v' é pronunciado como 'b'
> Mas em Portugal, que eu saiba, não existe o verbo 'assoviar' e sim 'assobiar', que nada tem a ver com o verbo 'subir'.



Ok obrigado, talvez que o português fosse influenciado pelo castelhano? Já ouvi no norte do Portugal "*b*inho" no lugar de "*v*inho".


----------



## marta12

SãoEnrique said:


> Ok obrigado, talvez que o português fosse influenciado pelo castelhano? Já ouvi no norte do Portugal "*b*inho" no lugar de "*v*inho".



O Carfer, já uma vez explicou que o castelhano não influenciou o português, pela simples razão e cito o Carfer «porque sempre estivemos de costas voltadas»

E sim, nalgumas regiões do Norte e nas Beiras.


----------



## marta12

Vanda said:


> É que pra nós, Martita, assoviar e assobiar são variantes aceitas, dependendo da região em que vivemos. Mas, no contexto, da música, é realmente subir.



Ah! Pensei que era só a falar, como cá.


----------



## Carfer

marta12 said:


> O Carfer, já uma vez explicou que o castelhano não influenciou o português, pela simples razão e cito o Carfer «porque sempre estivemos de costas voltadas»
> 
> E sim, nalgumas regiões do Norte e nas Beiras.



Bem, não devo ser invocado como uma espécie de autoridade numa questão de que nada sei, como essa das razões porque se pronuncia o '_v'_ como '_b_' no Norte de Portugal. Já não me lembro onde disse isso das _'costas voltadas_' entre Portugal e Castela (sem prejuízo de o manter, porque é verdade), mas creio que o contexto era um pouco diferente. Sem saber ao certo, como digo, parece-me que essa coincidência de pronúncia se reconduzirá, provavelmente, ao tronco comum galaico-português e não a uma influência externa. E, a haver influência, seria da Galiza e não de Castela, porque as zonas onde se pronuncia assim não têm fronteira com as partes de Espanha onde se fala castelhano.


----------



## Vanda

Eu ia dizer que o galego deve ter influenciado nossas trocas de b e v como em assobiar. No nordeste, principalmente, tivemos muita influência galega.


----------



## chiriones

Vanda said:


> Mas, no contexto, da música, é realmente subir.





Denis555 said:


> Yes, I also think so: "assubir" comes from "subir" (=to go up, to climb).
> 
> Nos aro = nos aros [Note the lack of the final "s" as it is commonly  spoken in Brazilian Portuguese.



So "Eu assubo nos aro", if written grammatically correct would be: "Eu subo nos aros"?

Is this a reference to getting in a vehicle? Or are these references to some mythology, such as Umbanda?  I can't make much sense of this song.

Thanks so much for everyone's input.


----------



## Vanda

In the song I think he means ''subir nos aros da lua''.


----------



## Denis555

chiriones said:


> So "Eu assubo nos aro", if written grammatically correct would be: "Eu subo nos aros"?
> 
> Is this a reference to getting in a vehicle? Or are these references to some mythology, such as Umbanda? I can't make much sense of this song.
> 
> Thanks so much for everyone's input.



Assubo is correct, at least, it is found in dictionaries, but it is archaic or used by elderly people in Portuguese and Brazilian rural areas as Alentugano pointed out. The normal form is "subo".
"nos aro" is commonly used instead of "nos aros" in Brazilian Portuguese spoken language. It's not grammatically correct, frowned upon by Caetano himself, but, strangely enough, made music poetry by him anyway...
Understanding what he means with this poetry is another story altogether! I'd stick to Vanda's interpretation: nos aros [da lua].


----------



## chiriones

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Jikerman30

Eu assubo nos aro, está corretíssimo João do Vale, Luis Vieira e Caetano Veloso jamais fariam um erro chulo de português a frase está no linguajar caipira que traduzindo para o português literal seria " eu me enlevo nos ares e vou brincar no vento leste".


----------



## Carfer

Jikerman30 said:


> Eu assubo nos aro, está corretíssimo João do Vale, Luis Vieira e Caetano Veloso jamais fariam um erro chulo de português a frase está no linguajar caipira que traduzindo para o português literal seria " eu me enlevo nos ares e vou brincar no vento leste".


Se quis dizer '_eu me elevo nos ares_', tem provavelmente toda a razão, mas '_enlevo_' não, porque '_enlevar_' significa _'encantar-se', 'extasiar-se',_ a menos que se trate de algum uso próprio do Brasil.


----------



## guihenning

Carfer said:


> a menos que se trate de algum uso próprio do Brasil.


Se for, desconheço.


----------



## Ari RT

Que assubo seja do verbo subir resta pouca dúvida. Ou não restam opções viáveis.
Já os "aro" eu ainda não decifrei. Não estou convencido de que seja "ar" ou "ares". 
Será algo do jargão do bumba-meu-boi?


----------



## guihenning

Parece que é _subir nos aros da Lua_, Ari.


----------

